# Common Sense Safety



## Grenadier

Please note, that with any weapon, the user must exercise a higher modicum of safety than he would with almost any other device.  Edged weapons are especially unforgiving when it comes to user recklessness.  

Just as a reminder, a few safety steps can certainly prevent a disaster.  

1) All knives are real and sharp, until you have specifically confirmed them as not being so.  

2) Losing control of the knife is bad enough, but to try to instantly correct it can lead to even more disaster.  To quote Big Don, "Let it go. Jump back out of the way, stupid! "Catching" it with the palm of your hand, stings considerably..."


----------



## jks9199

Even a "dull" knife can penetrate.  I have the scar on my foot to prove it...


----------



## shesulsa

Since we use fake blades and training knives to start learning with, I recommend viewing every knife-like object as real and sharp - that way you don't have to think about your reflexes.


----------



## Indagator

even a blade with no edge is still (usually) pointy so it may not slash but will stab... 

where I train we treat everything as though it were live blade - bokken, wooden training knives &c. through to the very slow and careful occasional training done with shinken. 
Although most don't go that far, it's usually just me and the instructor, and the idea behind it is to remove mental barriers so that irl when a live blade is pulled the mind won't cloud over and freeze.

play safe, now, y'hear!


----------



## zilverkakashi

the idea if it's a combat situation is to have minimal damage on yourself as possible and giving maximum damage to your enemy as quickly as you can to survive...


----------



## Brmty2002

I do Hapkido, but I want to take my arts further. Are there any specifically knife based arts, if so, what are they?


----------



## Anarax

Brmty2002 said:


> I do Hapkido, but I want to take my arts further. Are there any specifically knife based arts, if so, what are they?



Almost all Filipino Martial Arts are blade based. Kali, escrima and Arnis are the big three


----------



## Tarrycat

shesulsa said:


> Since we use fake blades and training knives to start learning with, I recommend viewing every knife-like object as real and sharp - that way you don't have to think about your reflexes.



We train like this as well. I can't imagine myself training with a real Katana at my level, though I want one SO bad!


----------



## Brmty2002

Anarax said:


> Almost all Filipino Martial Arts are blade based. Kali, escrima and Arnis are the big three


Ok thanks. I'll check them out.


----------



## kravmaga1

Thank you for this blog, I got to know many thing about self defense.


----------

